

The Alibaba phenomenon: e-commerce firm on track to reach 1 trillion USD/year - tellarin
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21573981-chinas-e-commerce-giant-could-generate-enormous-wealthprovided-countrys-rulers-leave-it

======
tellarin
Being in Beijing it is amazing how many customer focused e-commerce companies
there are and the amount of delivery vehicles from them going around everyday.

Amazon.cn, Taobao, 360buy (now JD.com)... just to name 3 of the biggest.

And the feature I like the most, pay by cash on delivery! :)

